# 75mm VW Center Caps



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

I need them. Where can I get them?
Danke


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: 75mm VW Center Caps (user name unknown)*

75mm = 2.95 inches = ~3 inches


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: 75mm VW Center Caps (user name unknown)*

Toureg maybe? I think the stock MKVs are only like 66mm.


----------



## corradodonato (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: 75mm VW Center Caps (Slipstream)*

Maybe look at those audi A8 wheels. Iv seen people run the large VW caps on them


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: 75mm VW Center Caps (corradodonato)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradodonato* »_Maybe look at those audi A8 wheels. Iv seen people run the large VW caps on them

Does anyone know what size center caps go on the A8 wheels?


----------



## Couch Gentleman (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: 75mm VW Center Caps (user name unknown)*

I've been finding either 60 or 68mm.


_Modified by Couch Gentleman at 9:49 AM 5-11-2007_


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: 75mm VW Center Caps (Couch Gentleman)*

Looks like I may need to do a custom job.....


----------



## Couch Gentleman (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: 75mm VW Center Caps (user name unknown)*

75mm Benz caps were the only thing I found. Ha.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: 75mm VW Center Caps (Couch Gentleman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Couch Gentleman* »_75mm Benz caps were the only thing I found. Ha.









yeah, you got that right


----------



## asuckiel (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: 75mm VW Center Caps (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_Looks like I may need to do a custom job.....

Everything you do is one off. What makes this any different.


----------



## Couch Gentleman (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: 75mm VW Center Caps (asuckiel)*

Custom 75mm caps with a variation of the eagle design? Or that new design i've been seeing.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: 75mm VW Center Caps (Couch Gentleman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Couch Gentleman* »_Custom 75mm caps with a variation of the eagle design? Or that new design i've been seeing.









WOW, you are the first one to guess something that I was going to do.
I was driving to lunch today and was thinking about how I was going to get the ****







logo off of the center caps. Then I was thinking about where I was going to go get the decals made for the center caps.
I will now be using this design on the center caps...(minus the URL)


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

why would you want to put vw center caps on mercedes wheels? just curious.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (FthElemnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FthElemnt* »_why would you want to put vw center caps on mercedes wheels? just curious.

I just need a flat 75mm center cap. I wasn't planning on keeping the VW logo visible. I know any VW center cap would be flat. The idea was to put the eagle on there, but someone already guessed what I was going to do. So, I changed the logo.


----------



## Irish_Dubber (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (user name unknown)*

what's all this talk about mercedes wheels....what happen to the custom 15" pink fliks....


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (Irish_Dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Irish_Dubber* »_what's all this talk about mercedes wheels....what happen to the custom 15" pink fliks....
















that is a totally different project


----------



## Irish_Dubber (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (user name unknown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *user name unknown* »_
that is a totally different project









still thinking 15x12 et5mm all the way around.....they should fit good......


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (Irish_Dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Irish_Dubber* »_
still thinking 15x12 et5mm all the way around.....they should fit good......

they would need to be a very low offset. like ET - (-203)
and yeah, i just did the measurements...


----------



## Couch Gentleman (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (Irish_Dubber)*

Whoops...sorry...kinda.

But I would have to say that, I think I would prefer the skull you chose over the other designs. The skull goes better with the theme of your car. Sick idea! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (Couch Gentleman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Couch Gentleman* »_Whoops...sorry...kinda.

But I would have to say that, I think I would prefer the skull you chose over the other designs. The skull goes better with the theme of your car.

the skull is v2.##
the eagle is v1


----------



## Irish_Dubber (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (user name unknown)*

darth vader's head would be better......but not really.


----------

